# Norwalk Track Day



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

A track day is being setup at Norwalk raceway in Norwalk, Ohio.
Anybody interested follow the link and post up.
We are gathering a list of people so we can estimate the cost.
We did it last year and it was a good time.
Hope to see you all there!

Here is the link to the original thread.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63143


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

The official date is Monday the 24th of April.
from 9 am to 1 pm.
Thus far we have 20 cars coming.
Let me know if your interested and I'll add you to the list.
FYI - this is open to everyone, not just GTO's.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Please add my name to the list - I'm an hour away in Toledo


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Back Street Performance will have their portable Dyno jet up there for people to use. cost will be $75 for three pulls.
www.backstreetper.com


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

We have 26 cars running so far. That leaves 4 spots to be filled before we would have to re-evaluate the pricing.

As it is now the cost is 1360 for 30 cars, both lanes open, track prepped to 330', 2 track staff to run the lights and time slips.

Reserve your spot before they run out!

If you don't want to run but would like to come hangout your are more then welcome. Only cars running will have to pitch in on the cost.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

we have 29 cars in now. Reserve your spot today!!


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

We have 40 cars now!!
arty: 

FYI - we have decided to cap this event at 48 cars so get your reserved slot now. There is only 8 left!

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a few questions about the open track day:
1. Do we pay at the track? 
2. Will the gates open before 9:00 so we can prep our cars? 
3. Will they be filling NO2 bottles?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I have a few questions about the open track day:
> 1. Do we pay at the track?
> 2. Will the gates open before 9:00 so we can prep our cars?
> 3. Will they be filling NO2 bottles?
> ...


Yes you will pay at the track. last year we paid when we signed the liability waiver.
Gates should be open a little early so that we can at least get the dyno in a set up. Again as last year.
Don't know about No2..sable will have to check.

...By the way we hit 48 cars this morning. A wait list is going to be used to add drivers in case people cancel...which I expect some will.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I have a few questions about the open track day:
> 1. Do we pay at the track?
> 2. Will the gates open before 9:00 so we can prep our cars?
> 3. Will they be filling NO2 bottles?
> ...


1. Pay at the track
2. Yes
3. no, the shop will be closed during the hours we are running. 

I'm getting really pumped for this. Should be a great time.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Final cost per person will be $30 per car running. Spectators are free.
We have 60 cars running.
Have a nice mix of cars with Vipers, vettes, Camaro, F-bodies, WRXSTI, etc to name a few.

See you all there!


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Where is the Norwalk Dragway located????:confused


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Norwalk, Ohio.
Out by Sandusky.

www.norwalkraceway.com


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the help. We used to use Dragway 42. I haven't been to Norwalk since I ran there in 1965. I understand it is the best strip now. :seeya:


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

We go up to 42 all the time.
The group that meets up there frequents LS1gto.com most often.
We are up there a lot on Tuesday nights for Test and tune.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Some spots have opened up if anybody is interested.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Weather forcast looks good tomorrow for Norwalk. Should be a fun time. I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Some pics from the days events - Great Time!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

What were the best times for GTO's? What did that ZO6 run?


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> What were the best times for GTO's? What did that ZO6 run?


I ran a best of 13.18 @ 109, and I only saw the Z06 run once (I taped it) and he ran 12.64. He ran a '02 Z06 who ran 13.84. Just goes to show, the driver matters A LOT. There were some cars with some pretty mean (and expensive) mods that were running 13.1's. Two guys with superchargers that could not get into the 12's. I'm not trying to bring them down, because they were great guys, but practice (and tuning) makes perfect. I'll post the ZO6 vid tomorrow at work.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wooo hooo! Sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> What were the best times for GTO's? What did that ZO6 run?


Here's the ZO6 video
http://media.putfile.com/ZO6


----------

